# [H] New/old CSM/daemon Models [W] Horus Heresy Models/$$



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, after getting the new Horus Heresy Book I I've decided to call it quits on my CSM army (sadly, 90% of my stuff is back in the US!) and sell them. Here's what I've got on hand:

*New, take it all special! You get:*
1x Forgefiend/Maulerfiend (new in box, unopened)
10x CSM (pictured below)
10x Bloodletters (round base, based w/black paint)
Complete set of Dark Vengeance CSM
-- $100.00 US, to include shipping

*In box, unopened*

1x Aspiring Champion - $16.00 - *SOLD*

1x Forge/Maulerfiend - $52.00

*Opened, still on sprue*
1x complete set of CSM DV models (no mini rulebook, still on sprues except where I had to separate from DA models) - $35.00

Going rate for these is ~75% GW listed price (shipping included)

*Assembled, based*

10x Chaos Daemon Bloodletters (on round bases) - $19.00

10x Chaos Space Marines, w/Champ w/PF and 2x flamers, sadly I don't have the icons with me so that's not included... (made with WoC CCWs and heads) - $22.00

























Going rate for these is ~65% GW listed, shipping included


***As an additional disclaimer, I am currently in Afghanistan, so shipping time may be a bit longer than preferred, however most seems to take ~2 weeks back to the US. I will ship international although, dependent on shipping costs, price may fluctuate.*


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to the club.....I will ask the local spam of CSM players if they are interested for ya.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Many thanks!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Update:

1x box of CSM DV sold w/rulebook
1x Aspiring Champion (opened) sold


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Just added Horus Heresy Book I to the list.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Horus Heresy Book I sold.

Raptors opened sold.

1x Raptors unopened sold.

Both aspiring champions sold.

If you'd be interested in a bundle deal for the remainder, I would be most open to negotiations, gotta buy new FW goodies!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

All the raptors are now sold. Let's get cracking, folks, daddy needs a new Spartan Assault tank!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Added:

*New, take it all special! You get:*
1x Forgefiend/Maulerfiend (new in box, unopened)
10x CSM (pictured below)
10x Bloodletters (round base, based w/black paint)
Complete set of Dark Vengeance CSM
-- $100.00 US, to include shipping


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Bumpity bump!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Updated sale list:

1x set Necron Canoptek Anachrites, unopened ($50.00)

10x Chaos Space Marines, assembled/primed ($25.00)

10x Bloodletters of Khorn, assembled ($19.00)

1x set Dark Vengeance Chaos Models only (all of them), unassembled ($35.00)

All prices include shipping and handling.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Updated sale list:

1x set Necron Canoptek Anachrites, unopened ($50.00)

10x Chaos Space Marines, assembled/primed ($25.00)

10x Bloodletters of Khorn, assembled ($19.00)

1x set Dark Vengeance Chaos Models only (all of them), unassembled ($35.00)

All prices include shipping and handling.


----------

